# She should have read UP!!!



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mayor of New Orleans blasting Trump. Hell, she could have just read UP. Plenty on here were saying Mardi Gras should be shut down...... guess UP.Net smarter than she was....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ity-not-hold-Mardi-Gras-sparked-outbreak.html


tohunt4me said:


> Italy.
> 3 Cases to 132 in 3 days !
> 
> Meanwhile
> ...





goneubering said:


> Yes. I'll keep driving. We seem to be caught up in unhelpful hysteria.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Mayor of New Orleans blasting Trump. Hell, she could have just read UP. Plenty on here were saying Mardi Gras should be shut down...... guess UP.Net smarter than she was....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ity-not-hold-Mardi-Gras-sparked-outbreak.html


Yup.
I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !

Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
THIS QUICK.

EVER NOTICE THIS PLAGUE AFFECTS DEMOCRAT VOTING AREAS THE WORST ?

COULD IT BE POLICY ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Pwned!!!1!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

like she would listen to the president after endorsing these floats.










https://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/27/satirical-carnival-floats-mock-trump-brexit.html


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Mayor of New Orleans blasting Trump. Hell, she could have just read UP. Plenty on here were saying Mardi Gras should be shut down...... guess UP.Net smarter than she was....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ity-not-hold-Mardi-Gras-sparked-outbreak.html


They didn't close Las Vegas until when? 
And all the other "Conventions". 
Hell I had a boat guy that had just finished delivering a boat and was on the phone to his employees that needed to know which sets of stairs to take to the fairgrounds for the boat show.

And all the games that didn't get canceled before the basketball players (oh, that one was hilarious when some repubdub complained about "how are the fans at risk when these guys all ***** around with each other but only two got the cv19) came down with this.. I mean, certainly there are no basketball fans that also work in tech that would have work trips to check on production... Or vacationers that would have been in Wuhan (one of the most popular areas in China).

Why would the Mayor of a city with one of the WORST street parties ever consider shutting that down just because of some huge virus in China. 
Literally, why the **** would they be socially responsible.

Because that is your job you stupid idiot.

Seriously, every Mayor and Governor that didn't jump on this before Trump started to pretend he is taking it seriously, are absolutely at fault for the deaths they allowed to happen.

If they don't get voted out I hope they all get so depressed about this and can't live with themselves over it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
> ...


Drew Brees, donated big&#128077;
Coach has the CV. I took SP's neighbor to the airport few months back.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
> ...


Suggested incubation period appears to be off. I mean Mardi Gras has been over a month at this point.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> EVER NOTICE THIS PLAGUE AFFECTS DEMOCRAT VOTING AREAS THE WORST ?
> ...


No, it's not policy ... it's DNA engineering.
The bug is able to sniff out the "unicorn strand'', and makes its own safe space and snuggles up to make friends.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
> ...


Wow....Talk about politicizing this. Glad all republicans are safe and secure.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Mayor of New Orleans blasting Trump. Hell, she could have just read UP. Plenty on here were saying Mardi Gras should be shut down...... guess UP.Net smarter than she was....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ity-not-hold-Mardi-Gras-sparked-outbreak.html


unbelievable this may of blaming Trump for her stupidity I hope you people all vote her ass out


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

When was this? Around February 16?

Didn’t SF just pass two weeks almost of the shelter in place or stay home?

Sucks the timeline, no one wanna piece it together because I’m pretty sure back a lil more then a month ago most were speaking its flu or not so dangerous, myself included...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Latoya is trying to save face. She is responsible for our city not the tangerine in Washington.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> unbelievable this may of blaming Trump for her stupidity I hope you people all vote her ass out


Unlikely they will keep her..... once upon a time I lived in a rather poor city where my demographic (white and middle class) was by far the minority. Was ZERO reason for me to vote in local elections as my vote didn't matter. Hell, half the time there wasn't even more than 1 person on the ballot for city positions. We didn't even put Romney signs out as we feared vandalism to our property. Various friends and neighbors got their cars and yards trashed from having the "wrong" signs on their yard.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
> ...


New York, California and Illinois are where the people are.
It's taking some time but the democratic hoax virus is going all over everywhere. Trumpeters are not immune.
Damn Democrats will stop at nothing to get our fearless leader in trouble. 
They probably engineered the damn thing and sent it to china so so they would get the blame too!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> When was this? Around February 16?
> 
> Didn't SF just pass two weeks almost of the shelter in place or stay home?
> 
> Sucks the timeline, no one wanna piece it together because I'm pretty sure back a lil more then a month ago most were speaking its flu or not so dangerous, myself included...


I was not calling it flu then.



DriverMark said:


> Unlikely they will keep her..... once upon a time I lived in a rather poor city where my demographic (white and middle class) was by far the minority. Was ZERO reason for me to vote in local elections as my vote didn't matter. Hell, half the time there wasn't even more than 1 person on the ballot for city positions. We didn't even put Romney signs out as we feared vandalism to our property. Various friends and neighbors got their cars and yards trashed from having the "wrong" signs on their yard.


Free Speach


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I was not calling it flu then.
> 
> 
> Free Speach


Free speech is one thing stupidity is something totally different


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> Free speech is one thing stupidity is something totally different


I was referring to vandalization and tearing up of political signs mentioned previously.

And i was warning of this situation in China here & everywhere else way back in January.

I believed Covid-19 was a Pandemic since i first began paying attention to it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> EVER NOTICE THIS PLAGUE AFFECTS DEMOCRAT VOTING AREAS THE WORST ?
> 
> COULD IT BE POLICY ?


Nah, it's the urban/rural divide. Over time, rural communities have a chance of being hit just as hard as cities, though. &#128543;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Mayor of New Orleans blasting Trump. Hell, she could have just read UP. Plenty on here were saying Mardi Gras should be shut down...... guess UP.Net smarter than she was....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ity-not-hold-Mardi-Gras-sparked-outbreak.html


The " Blame Game" will go on LONG after virus is vanquished.

I tell you what.
It will change NATIONS POLICIES world wide Forever.

It will Change the way Nursing & Medical courses are taught.



DriverMark said:


> Mayor of New Orleans blasting Trump. Hell, she could have just read UP. Plenty on here were saying Mardi Gras should be shut down...... guess UP.Net smarter than she was....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ity-not-hold-Mardi-Gras-sparked-outbreak.html


Yes.
Mardi Gras should have been canceled.

( Chineese New Year was canceled.
It would have been Terrible if it had not been)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

And in other news........the Mayor of New Orleans was very angry today for getting soaking wet. Seems no one told her to get out of the rain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Suggested incubation period appears to be off. I mean Mardi Gras has been over a month at this point.


they know jack about this VIRUS !

THEY ARE SPECULATING USING GUIDELINES FOR PREVIOUS VIRUS INFECTIONS.

THIS ONE IS DIFFERENT.



Seamus said:


> And in other news........the Mayor of New Orleans was very angry today for getting soaking wet. Seems no one told her to get out of the rain.


SHE DID TAKE ALL THE BASKETBALL GOALS DOWN !

New York is doing the same








A WEEK LATER !


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
> ...


Yes, it is policy. Dem voter regions are the centers of commerce. Red areas are dead places nobody wants to live (pre-COVID social distancing).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> Yes, it is policy. Dem voter regions are the centers of commerce. Red areas are dead places nobody wants to live (pre-COVID social distancing).


No AGENDA 21 " Collective " dwelling sites !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

In 2014 the same week Obama saved America from the Ebola Virus, Donald Trump had to fire Meatloaf.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> In 2014 the same week Obama saved America from the Ebola Virus, Donald Trump had to fire Meatloaf.


Ebola is just a Nasty way to go !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I KNEW it would Blow Up after Mardi Gras !
> 
> Never thought it would be THIS BAD.
> ...


Unfortunately New Orleans was one of the hardest hit cities. I read somewhere it might be connected to having a higher % of overweight people.

New Orleans must really be hurting without tourism.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Unfortunately New Orleans was one of the hardest hit cities. I read somewhere it might be connected to having a higher % of overweight people.
> 
> New Orleans must really be hurting without tourism. :frown:


Tourism & OIL FIELD !

WILL BE A WASTELAND !!!

KNOW ANYONE WHO WANTS TO BUY A BANK ???

CHEAP ?


----------

